# From shorts to thermals.



## groyne (Apr 18, 2017)

Walking around Locarno, in glorious sunshine, in shorts yesterday, frantically digging out the thermals in snowy Interlaken today. The joy of motorhoming.:banana:


----------



## Touringtheworld (Apr 18, 2017)

groyne said:


> Walking around Locarno, in glorious sunshine, in shorts yesterday, frantically digging out the thermals in snowy Interlaken today. The joy of motorhoming.:banana:



Interlaken is one of the best places we have been, we have actually been talking about it just now. 

We went on the JungFrauJoch railway, that was superb. If you go, start at 7am.


----------



## groyne (Apr 21, 2017)

We went up yesterday, well worth the cost. Off to the Rhine falls today, then Germany and home.


----------



## BKen2 (Apr 21, 2017)

groyne said:


> We went up yesterday, well worth the cost. Off to the Rhine falls today, then Germany and home.



How much ????


----------



## groyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Just seen your reply, it's about £170pp, but we had an interrail pass which gave us a 25% discount.


----------

